# I'll miss you!



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Today our mainecoon cat Samantha was put down. 

She just got really sick. She wasnt eatting her food. She got really thin and weak. 

She had some fluid on her heart. So the vet was able to drain that. but then a few weeks later it came back and sammy was having a hard time breathing. 

We dont know how she got the fluid on her heart. I felt bad for her. She was a pretty kitty. She was only 7 years old.

im going to miss my pedigree cat!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Awww, she was beautiful! My condolences on your loss. My Rainbow Bridge babies (Spuddie, Munchie, Smokey and Boo) were there to help her cross over. She's in good company now. atback


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

My Maine **** Cat Samantha was stricken with cancer 5 days after her 16th birthday this past May and I had to make the decision that she could not make for herself.
I truly know what wonderful creatures Main Coons are, especially the ladies, grace and beauty personified.
I miss her everyday, you have my deepest condolences.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I am very sorry. We all know how much it hurts. 
Samantha was beautiful.


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your comments.  

The vet thinks she could of had Fip.  but shes not 100% sure. but the symptons were the same though... we will never know the real reason. 


Cooncatbob... i like your user name. Your cat was 16 when she put down? wow. 

was your sam good while you groomed her? mine didnt liked to be brushed. so we had to take her to he groomers so she could be clipped. hense the picture.


Thank you again.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

My Samantha loved to be combed except on her britches, and of course that was the area that needed grooming the most.
If I hurt her sensitive britches while combing her she would hiss, swat me and scurry off, I'd call her back and say I was sorry for hurting her.
I found a wonderful groomer 5 minutes from my home and I'd take her there about 3 times a year, they'd dematt her britches, trim a potty patch and thin out the belly fur and give her a bath, the girl there loved her and she came home just glowing and smelling very sweet.
Right now I still have my little moggy tabby, her and Samantha had an uneasy truce so I don't think she would tolerate another cat in the house, she goes feral kitty when she see another cat through the window.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

So sorry to hear


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

So very sorry to hear of your loss. I had to put one of my cats to sleep last year so I know the heartache that goes with it. Just know that your baby is no longer suffering and is now running free at the rainbow bridge playing with all the other furbabies. Some day the two of you will be reunited. Keep the memories in your heart furrever.


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

So sorry for you loss, I know how hard it is.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Very very sorry for your loss.....
I, too, know what's it's like.


----------

